# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Weco 1055 blocks and Sbisa 4179/1000 slit lamp questions

## Beeped

So I've gotten a hold of these through a few connections, and they're all in good order.

Unfortunately my knowledge on these 2 pieces of lab equipment is very limited, and due to their age it's hard to find clear information.
The problem I'm running in to with the blocker is as follows: The part that usually holds the block has 4 small notches (at 135 and 45 degrees, and opposite those) but no matter the lens blocks I look for, I can't find the ones that fit. It also has a metal pin going through it from 180 to 90 degrees. This stops pretty much every block I've tried. The hole the block normally fits in is also only 12mm wide. What am I doing wrong?

As for the slit lamp, it has a 3 pin XLR plug I think, but I can't know for sure. Is it (electrically speaking) possible to turn this into the kind of plug that just goes into any EU outlet?

Forgive my lack of experience. 

Many thanks!

----------


## idispense

Is this what you are looking for ? Try this link otherwise send a picture and show us what you have someone  may recognize it. 

http://dacedge.eu/lang-en/stellar/10...10-pieces.html

----------

